
No one stays in the Top 1% for long - eplanit
http://money.cnn.com/2016/01/07/news/economy/top-1/index.html
======
sharemywin
400 tax payers * 3% =12 people

here are 15 people that's net worth went up billions in the last 10 years and
apparently didn't make the tax payer list... which is exactly what people are
complaining about. The average person has to pay taxes on just about every $1
they earn and these people are shielding billions of dollars form taxes.

Bill Gates Warren Buffet Larry Ellison Jeff Bezos Charles Koch David Koch
Michael Bloomberg Jim Walton Larry Page Sergey Brin Alice Walton S Robson
Walton Christy Walton Sheldon Adelson George Soros

